# Un-wanted kitchen appliances



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello everyone - does anyone know of any business in the Paphos area that will buy second hand appliances at good prices. We bought new Fridge/Freezer, dishwasher and an oven when we moved into our villa. Alas due to problems with maintenance issues with the owners we have no choice but to move. The new villas already has these appliances.
These are top quality brand names and are only 3 months old - any advice would be welcome


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maureen Allen said:


> Hello everyone - does anyone know of any business in the Paphos area that will buy second hand appliances at good prices. We bought new Fridge/Freezer, dishwasher and an oven when we moved into our villa. Alas due to problems with maintenance issues with the owners we have no choice but to move. The new villas already has these appliances.
> These are top quality brand names and are only 3 months old - any advice would be welcome


I think you would probably get a better price for these items if you sold them privately than to a shop.
Try Cyprus classified ads, cars, real estate, property, jobs, motorcycles, computers, telephones on www.bazaraki.com
or 
Cyprus Expat | Home
both offer free advertising

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you will follow these up


----------

